# RS2 Sedan



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi all,
I went to the factory a few weeks ago and was surprised to see this..............














more to come

pizzaguy827


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Yeah. ThaTs the one


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

Anyone know how many they made? and did they make them in S2 spec to?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

im pretty sure that is the only RS2 Seden that Audi made... and i don't think the S2 made it as a seden either only as a Coupe


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

S2 came in Sedan, Coupe and Avant.
here's an Avant


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

From what I heard as well, that was the only RS2 sedan ever made. I remember hearing something about it while going over Audi history at the academy.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

There were a handful made in RS2 Spec, but literally only 4 or 5


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

pizzaguy827 said:


> Hi all,
> I went to the factory a few weeks ago and was surprised to see this..............
> 
> 
> ...


----------

